# Scheduled Maintenance - 9/12/2011



## phreebsd

The server that hosts MudInMyBlood will be rebooted:
Monday 9/12/2011 between 4:00AM - 7:00AM CDT 

The purpose of the reboot is to boot the server to a newer, more secure kernel. 
The expected downtime is 10 minutes. 

Again, thanks for supporting MudInMyBlood!


----------

